# it's as if / it's not as if



## vatrahos

şu örnekler doğru mu?

"It's as if they lied to us"
"sanki bize yalan söylemişler gibi" / "söylemiş gibiler"

"Don't worry: it's not as if you killed someone"
"Merak etme: sen sanki birini öldürmüşsün gibi değil" / "öldürmüş gibi değilsin"


(1) "I feel as if I've slept a year" ve (2) "you act as if you didn't know" Türkçede nasıl denir?


----------



## Buracx

Yaptigin örneklerde birincide "söylemis gibiler" , ikincide "öldürmüs gibi degilsin" , daha iyi , daha uygun olur. 

(1) "I feel as if I've slept a year" ::> Sanki bir yil boyunca uyumus gibi hissediyorum.
(2) "you act as if you didn't know" ::> Bilmiyormus gibi hareket ediyorsun.


----------



## vatrahos

yardımın için çok teşekkür ederim. "I get the feeling that I should leave" çevirmek için şunu mu derdik: "gitmem gerekiyormuş gibi bir hisse kapıldım"? Yoksa "kapılıyorum" mu daha uygun?


----------



## Rallino

İkisini de söyleyebilirsin. Ama kimse böyle konuşmaz hehe 

Genelde:

"Gitmem gerekiyormuş gibi hissediyorum" denir.


----------



## vatrahos

çok teşekkür ederim! Neyin günlük konuşmada kullanıldığını öğrenmem önemli.


----------



## Volcano

*öğrenmem gerek*


----------



## altruist

as if'leri sanki veya -mış gibi çevirebilirsin fakat bir cümleye hem sanki hem de -mış gibi koyarsın gereksiz sözcük kullanımı olduğu için anlatım bozukluğu olur. Yani; Sanki bir yıl boyunca uyumuş gibiyim, dersen I feel as if, as if I've slept a year gibi olur. Doğrusu ya; Sanki bir yıl boyunca uyudum, ya da; Bir yıl boyunca uyumuş gibi hissediyorum.


----------

